# X5D vibration at idle



## SeanL-PA (Jul 25, 2005)

Has anyone experienced strong shaking and vibration from the engine in their X5 Ds at idle? I've had my 2011 X5 diesel for about 5 months now, and have experienced this three, four times. It goes away after speed picks up. Brought it to dealer, but couldn't reproduce the symptom.:dunno:


----------



## SennaVProst (Apr 9, 2011)

I notice my 335d shakes the car a bit before the engine warms up on cold mornings. Chalking it up to typical diesel engine behavior.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Both of you guys...what brand diesel fuel are you buying? This is more likely to happen with a low Cetane diesel brand. Look for premium diesel or Chevron diesel and see if that does not solve the problem. We have debated the Cetane issue to death here in the "d" forum.


----------

